# Τι είναι πλανήτης, μπαμπά, Νο 2: Τα Σαγόνια του Γαλαξία



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2017)

Είχα υποσχεθεί πριν καιρό ότι θα γράψω κάποια στιγμή το σήκουελ ετούτου του νήματος. Δεν κατάλαβα δηλαδή, το Χόλιγουνδ είναι καλύτερο από τ' εμάς; Ξέρομεν κι εμείς κύριοι παραγωγοί να γράφομε συνέχειες. Αμ, πώς!

Όπως έλεγα λοιπόν, σε εκείνο το νημάτιον, τον παλιό, καλό καιρό όλοι ξέραμε ότι υπάρχουν 9 πλανήτες. Ήρθε μια μέρα αποφράδα και ξαφνικά ανακαλύψαμε αυτό που υποπτευόμασταν από καιρό: υπάρχουν δορυφόροι άστρων και σε άλλα αστρικά συστήματα. Πακετάραμε αυτό το πρόβλημα με την γρήγορη λύση «εξωπλανήτες». Όχι, που θα μας πτοούσαν κάτι κινούμενα βράχια 8x10[SUP]10[/SUP] τσιγάρα δρόμο (αν και δεν ήταν βράχια, ήταν μπάλες από αέρα, ένα κλικ μεγαλύτερες απ' αυτές που παίζουμε μπιτς βόλεϊ. Ίσως και λίγο μεγαλύτερες, δεν βάνω το χέρι μου στην φωτιά).

Και μετά ήρθαν οι μέλισσες. Ή μάλλον ήρθε η Διεθνής Αστρονομική Ένωση και είπε «το και το». Για την ακρίβεια, όρισαν για πρώτη φορά τι είναι πλανήτης. Όμως ο ορισμός τους ήταν λιγάκι... ηλιοκεντρικός. Ο ορισμός του πλανήτη κατά την ΔΑΕ είναι περισσότερο γεωγραφικός παρά γεωφυσικός. Ορίζει ότι οι πλανήτες είναι σώματα που εξαιτίας της βαρύτητάς τους έχουν πάρει σφαιροειδές σχήμα [μπα, γιατί;], περιφέρονται γύρω απ' τον Ήλιο και έχουν «καθαρίσει την τροχιά τους», δηλαδή είναι αρκετά μεγάλα για να είναι το κυρίαρχο σώμα στην τροχιά που βρίσκονται.

Το τελευταίο κριτήριο είναι φωτογραφική διάταξη και απαγορεύεται από το σύνταγμ... εχμ... συγγνώμη, παρασύρθηκα. Είναι φανερό ότι το τελευταίο κριτήριο μπήκε για να πετάξει τον Πλούτωνα από την λίστα των πλανητών. Είναι τοπολογικός ορισμός, καθαρά, διότι και η Γη να βρισκόταν στην τροχιά του Πλούτωνα δεν θα κατάφερνε ποτέ να την καθαρίσει. Άρα αν η Γη βρισκόταν στο σημείο που βρίσκεται ο Πλούτωνας θα την λέγαμε πλανήτη νάνο. Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να επιχειρηματολογήσω σχετικά με το πόσο γελοίο είναι αυτό.

Μια ομάδα αστρονόμων αποφάσισε να δώσει λύση σ' αυτό το θέμα και σχεδιάζουν να προωθήσουν έναν νέο ορισμό για τους πλανήτες, ο οποίος έχει ως εξής:

_A planet is a sub-stellar mass body that has never undergone nuclear fusion and that has sufficient self-gravitation to assume a spheroidal shape adequately described by a triaxial ellipsoid regardless of its orbital parameters.
_
Για τους αναγνώστες που δεν ξέρουν αγγλικά [συγγνώμη, τι κάνετε σ' αυτό το φόρουμ;], το παραπάνω κείμενο λέει ότι πλανήτης είναι ένα σώμα με υποαστρική μάζα, που δεν έχει ξεκινήσει σύντηξη στον πυρήνα του, που η μάζα του είναι αρκετή ώστε να το συμπιέσει σε σφαιροειδή μορφή και που οι τροχιακές του παράμετροι δεν παίζουν ρόλο.

Υπάρχουν δύο προβλήματα με αυτόν τον ορισμό. Αφενός θεωρητικά μπορεί να υπάρξει πλανήτης με μάζα μεγαλύτερη ενός άστρου (ακόμα και του Ήλιου που δεν ανήκει στους νάνους) και να μην έχει ξεκινήσει σύντηξη στον πυρήνα του. Αρκεί να είναι βραχώδης, όπως η Γη.

Το άλλο πρόβλημα με αυτόν τον ορισμό είναι ότι ονομάζει πλανήτες την Σελήνη και όλους τους φυσικούς δορυφόρους των άλλων πλανητών. Αυτό μπερδεύει τα εγκεφαλικά μου κύτταρα. Η λογική των αστρονόμων που κάνουν την πρόταση είναι ότι από γεωφυσική άποψη δεν υπάρχει κάποια χαρακτηριστική διαφορά ανάμεσα σε πλανήτες και φεγγάρια. Υπάρχουν δορυφόροι μεγαλύτεροι από τον Ερμή και τυπικά τίποτα δεν εμποδίζει αυτά τα σώματα να έχουν μαγνητόσφαιρα, τεκτονική δραστηριότητα, ατμόσφαιρα και ζωή.

Θα πει κανείς, μα υπάρχει μια ειδοποιός διαφορά: ο δορυφόρος περιφέρεται γύρω από ένα άλλο σώμα. Οκέι. Όμως και ο ίδιος ο δορυφόρος μπορεί να έχει δικούς του δορυφόρους. Αυτό καθορίζεται από την σφαίρα Χιλ, δηλαδή την νοητή σφαίρα όπου η επίδραση της βαρύτητας ενός σώματος είναι ισχυρότερη από αυτήν ενός άλλου. Για την Σελήνη αυτή η σφαίρα έχει ακτίνα 60.000 χιλιομέτρων. Οτιδήποτε πέρα από αυτό το σημείο θα αιχμαλωτιστεί από την ίδια την Γη.

Δεν είναι όμως αυτό το μόνο πρόβλημα στον ορισμό του δορυφόρου. Ο δορυφόρος είναι ένα σώμα που περιφέρεται γύρω από ένα άλλο, ξέρουμε όμως πολύ καλά πως αυτό είναι ένα ψέμα ή μάλλον μια ανακρίβεια. Στην πραγματικότητα τα δύο σώματα κινούνται γύρω από το κοινό κέντρο μάζας τους. Κι αν αυτό μπορεί να φαίνεται επουσιώδες για πλανήτες με αναλογικά μικρούς δορυφόρους, γίνεται σημαντικό για σώματα που έχουν αναλογικά τεράστιους δορυφόρους, όπως ο Πλούτωνας. Ο Πλούτωνας έχει πολλούς μικρούς δορυφόρους κι έναν μεγάλο, τον Χάροντα. Ο Χάροντας είναι τόσο μεγάλος σε σχέση με τον Πλούτωνα που το κοινό κέντρο μάζας τους βρίσκεται στο κενό μεταξύ των δύο σωμάτων. Εκεί τα όρια για το τι είναι δορυφόρος και τι πλανήτης συσκοτίζονται τελείως και την σκαπουλάρουμε ονομάζοντάς το δυαδικό σύστημα, που μπερδεύει ακόμα περισσότερο τα εγκεφαλικά μου κύτταρα.

Τούτος ο νέος ορισμός φιλοδοξεί να λύσει το πρόβλημα, ονομάζοντάς τα όλα πλανήτες. Τέλεια. Τώρα μένει μόνο να απομνημονεύουμε 25.003 πλανήτες του Ηλιακού Συστήματος, πράγμα που θα κάνει πολύ βαρετές τις ερωτήσεις τύπου «πόσους πλανήτες έχει το Ηλιακό Σύστημα» σε τηλεπαιχνίδια και συναθροίσεις εξυπνάκηδων φίλων.

Το όλο πρόβλημα με αυτούς τους ορισμούς ξεκινάει από το γεγονός ότι προσπαθούν να ορίσουν κάτι που έχουμε αυθαίρετα αποφασίσει ότι είναι έτσι. Δεν υπάρχει ορισμός του τι είναι ήπειρος και τι είναι νησί. Είναι η Αυστραλία νησί; Είναι η Αφρική νησί; Κι αν όχι, γιατί όχι; Δεν υπάρχουν αληθινά κριτήρια γιατί πολύ απλά αποφασίσαμε ότι τούτο είναι ήπειρος και εκείνο είναι νησί. Είναι ιδέα, όχι φυσική πραγματικότητα.

Το ίδιο ισχύει και με τον ορισμό του πλανήτη, του δορυφόρου και του αστεροειδή. Ακόμη κι αυτός ο νέος ορισμός εισάγει δυο αυθαίρετα κριτήρια, το να έχει το σώμα υποαστρική μάζα και να είναι σφαιροειδές. Γιατί να είναι σφαιροειδές; Από ποιο όριο σφαιρικότητας και έπειτα θεωρείται πλανήτης; Κι αν το ορίσουμε μαθηματικά, δεν είναι άδικο για τα σώματα που έχουν ελάχιστες διαφορές μεταξύ τους αλλά είναι σε αντίθετες πλευρές των ορίων; Και γιατί να έχει υποαστρική μάζα το σώμα; Δεν αρκεί το κριτήριο «να μην εκπέμπει ενέργεια μέσω πυρηνικής σύντηξης»;

Βρε, μανία που έχει ο άνθρωπος να βάζει όρια και ταμπέλες στην φύση. Αφήστε την ήσυχη και ονομάστε πλανήτη αυτό που θέλετε, χωρίς να προσπαθείτε να το ορίσετε σκληροπυρηνικά. Μια ιδέα είναι όλα.


Και τώρα απαντήστε στην ερώτησή μου: Πόσους πλανήτες έχει το Ηλιακό Σύστημα; :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2017)

"Ναι, sincerely ασφαλώς, αλλά εδώ το θέμα είναι jokingly, όχι grammarly," he said, not gingerly at all. 

If it was good enough for mom, it's good enough for me. After all, she went to space first.

Pluto *deplutoed*, replanetized, repleted. :up:



daeman said:


> Ένα Αστέρι· Γύρω Αν Δεις, Κόσμοι, Οχτώ Πλανήτες.
> 
> ΕΑΓΑΔΚΟΠ



ΕΑΓΑΔΚΟΠΠ: Ένα Αστέρι· Γύρω Αν Δεις, Κόσμοι, Οχτώ Πλανήτες, κι ο Πλούτωνας.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 23, 2017)

:up: indeed! 

Ευχαριστούμε, Helle!


----------



## Themis (Feb 23, 2017)

Ευχαριστίες κι από δω, Ελληγεννή. Και κανόνισε να μη μου πειράξουν το Πλουτωνάκι, που τόσα αισθήματα τρυφερότητας ενέπνεε στην κόρη μου όταν μάθαινε τους πλανήτες. Hands off Pluto, you dirty size-worshippers!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Είχα υποσχεθεί πριν καιρό ότι θα γράψω κάποια στιγμή το σήκουελ...


like, like, like


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2017)

*Και το πρίκουελ: Όταν οι πλανήτες ήταν έντεκα -- χωρίς τον Πλούτωνα, μαμά NASA* :)

Ας προσθέσω λοιπόν εδώ (για την ιστορική προοπτική του θέματος), δύο ενδεικτικές σελίδες από την _Γεωγραφία μαθηματική, φυσική και πολιτική_ του Νικ. Χορτάκη (περ. 1839) -- οποιαδήποτε Γεωγραφία της εποχής εκείνης τα ίδια θα σας πει. Μετά... άρχισαν να ανακαλύπτουν αστεροειδείς με το τσουβάλι...






|




Ο πίνακας σε πιο ευανάγνωστη πόζα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Και το πρίκουελ: Όταν οι πλανήτες ήταν έντεκα -- χωρίς τον Πλούτωνα, μαμά NASA* :)



Οφτοπικόν: Παρατηρήστε τις τυπογραφικές συμβάσεις της εποχής: τα πνεύματα και τους τόνους των κεφαλαίων πάνω από τα αρχικά φωνήεντα, το στίγμα στη θέση του στ στις λέξεις _όστις, ίσταται, σύστημα_ στην πρώτη παράγραφο του κειμένου...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2017)

Πολύ ωραίο, Δόκτορα!

Το ίδιο πινακάκι αλλά με τις λατινικές ονομασίες μπορεί να βρει κανείς και στην Wikipedia, στο άρθρο για τον αστεροειδή Ήρα.

Να επισημάνω εδώ ότι υπάρχει ένας αστεροειδής με το όνομα Vesta κι ένας άλλος που ονομάζεται Hestia. Φαντάζομαι τον εκνευρισμό των Ελλήνων αστρονόμων.

Ενδιαφέρον στο πινακάκι σου είναι ότι για τις διαμέτρους χρησιμοποιείται το γεωγραφικό μίλι, ίσο με 7422 μέτρα.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 24, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Να επισημάνω εδώ ότι υπάρχει ένας αστεροειδής με το όνομα Vesta κι ένας άλλος που ονομάζεται Hestia. Φαντάζομαι τον εκνευρισμό των Ελλήνων αστρονόμων.


Αντίστοιχος (φαντάζομαι) με τον εκνευρισμό των υποτιτλιστών του _Star Trek_, όπου αναφέρεται ο πλανήτης _Kronos_ (που δεν είναι ο Saturn)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Ενδιαφέρον στο πινακάκι σου είναι ότι για τις διαμέτρους χρησιμοποιείται το γεωγραφικό μίλι, ίσο με 7422 μέτρα.



Προφανώς το πινακάκι είναι κλεμένο από κάπου «ως είχε και ευρίσκετο»... :)
Kudos για το γεωγραφικό μίλι, δεν το πρόσεξα. Κοίταζα τα τυπογραφικά...


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2017)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση. 

Και Βέστα και Εστία! Τελικά δεν είναι μόνο οι φακοί πολυεστιακοί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2017)

Τώρα παρατηρώ και κάτι άλλο στο πινακάκι. Λέει στην τελευταία στήλη «Χρόνος της περιστροφής περί τον άξονα σε ημέρες». Στην Γη γράφει 1,000, όμως αυτό είναι λάθος. Η Γη δεν κάνει μια πλήρη περιστροφή γύρω από την άξονά της σε μια μέρα, εκτός κι αναφερόμαστε σε ηλιακή μέρα. Μια πλήρης περιστροφή της είναι 23 ώρες, 56 λεπτά, 4 δευτερόλεπτα και κάτι ψιλά, το οποίο ονομάζεται αστρική ημέρα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Τώρα παρατηρώ και κάτι άλλο στο πινακάκι. Λέει στην τελευταία στήλη «Χρόνος της περιστροφής περί τον άξονα σε ημέρες». Στην Γη γράφει 1,000, όμως αυτό είναι λάθος. Η Γη δεν κάνει μια πλήρη περιστροφή γύρω από την άξονά της σε μια μέρα, εκτός κι αναφερόμαστε σε ηλιακή μέρα. Μια πλήρης περιστροφή της είναι 23 ώρες, 56 λεπτά, 4 δευτερόλεπτα και κάτι ψιλά, το οποίο ονομάζεται αστρική ημέρα.



Το 1839 δεν ξέρω αν ήταν λάθος. Γιατί δεν πρέπει να κρίνουμε εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια, ούτε εκ των παρόντων τα παρελθόντα.

Always depends on the context, as any translator would say.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2017)

Εξαρτάται τι θέλει να πει ο πίνακας. Με τις γνωστές έννοιες της ημέρας και της ιδιοπεριστροφής είναι λάθος και φυσικά το ήξεραν και τότε, αλλά για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους σε μικρότερες τάξεις μπορείς να προσπεράσεις το γεγονός της ακρίβειας. Ας πούμε θυμάμαι ότι μας δίδασκαν αρχικά ότι ένα g = 10 m/s[SUP]2[/SUP]. Εκτός κι αν ο πίνακας εννοεί την ημέρα ως μια επιστροφή του Ήλιου στο ίδιο ύψος του ουρανού, που φυσικά είναι ένας από τους άλλους ορισμούς της ημέρας (υπάρχουν πολλοί). Είναι εύκολο να ελεγχθεί αν εννοείται αυτό, με βάση τις τιμές των άλλων πλανητών, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το τσεκάρω αυτήν την στιγμή.


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2017)

Μην παιδεύεσαι, μια κουβέντα είπαμε, χωρίς ουρές και απαιτήσεις για απόλυτη ακρίβεια, αλλά κατά προσέγγιση για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς, όπως λες κι εσύ. 

A day in the life






I read the news today, oh boy 
Four thousand holes in Blackburn, Lancashire 
And though the holes were rather small 
They had to count them all 
Now they know how many holes it takes to fill the Albert Hall

But we don't have to. 

Woke up, fell out of bed
Dragged a comb across my head
Found my way downstairs and drank a cup
And looking up, I noticed I was late


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 5, 2017)

Καλά, είμαι ο μόνος που δεν ενοχλήθηκε από την έξωση του Πλούτωνα; Παρότι μεγάλωσα κι εγώ (όπως τόσοι άλλοι) με τη γνώση εννιά πλανητών, μου άρεσε που επιτέλους μπήκε μια τάξη στο ηλιακό σύστημα, με τη ραγδαία πληθυσμιακή αύξηση που το διακρίνει τελευταία.

Μου άρεσε επίσης ότι δεν θα γίνουν άλλες προσπάθειες να «ενημερωθεί» ένα δημοφιλές μουσικό έργο που είναι μια χαρά όπως το έγραψε ο μπαμπάς του:






Σημείωση: Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι το γεωγραφικό μίλι επρόκειτο για εναλλακτική ονομασία τού μιλίου ξηράς (_statute mile_), που τελικά έφτασε κι εκείνο να ορίζεται με βάση το μέτρο. Το βλέπω τώρα στη Βικιπαίδεια ως «στατικό μίλι» και ξύνω την κεφαλή μου. Ποιος είχε τη φαεινή ιδέα να το βγάλει έτσι, θα 'θελα να 'ξερα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2017)

Δεν νομίζω ότι ο Χολστ θα νοιαζόταν ιδιαίτερα. Για την ακρίβεια μισούσε το συγκεκριμένο έργο γιατί επισκίασε όλο το υπόλοιπο έργο του.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 10, 2017)

Ξέρω ότι δεν είχε καμία διάθεση να προσθέσει μέρος για τον Πλούτωνα, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως αυτό θα χαλούσε τη συμμετρία τού έργου. Έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτό που λες, πάντως... Ακόμα κι εγώ, που σκεφτόμουν κάποτε ότι καλύτερα να είσαι γνωστός έστω για τη μία σουίτα παρά καθόλου, και όσοι ενδιαφέρονται θα γνωρίσουν και το υπόλοιπο έργο σου, χρειάστηκα χρόνια πολλά για να φιλοτιμηθώ τελικά να ψάξω τι άλλο έχει συνθέσει ο Χολστ. Αδικαιολόγητος, πραγματικά, και πού να μη μου άρεσε το ύφος του κιόλας. Δεν φαίνεται τόσο στους _Πλανήτες_, αλλά θυμίζει αρκετά Βων Ουίλλιαμς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2017)

Δεν ξέρω πώς θα ένιωθε αν μάθαινε ότι θα γινόταν η κύρια πηγή έμπνευσης -ή plagiarism- για το Χόλιγουντ και την βιομηχανία βιντεοπαιχνιδιών, βέβαια. 

Για τους Πλανήτες, ναι, είναι αμέσως φανερό ότι το τέλος του έργου είναι o Ποσειδώνας. Φαίνεται από το κλείσιμό του, που είναι τέτοιο που δεν αφήνει χώρο για τίποτα άλλο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όμως όσοι προσπάθησαν να προσθέσουν τον Πλούτωνα στους Πλανήτες του, παρεξήγησαν μια πολύ φανερή πτυχή του έργου: δεν αναφέρεται στους πλανήτες ως ουράνια σώματα, αναφέρεται στα αστρολογικά τους αντίστοιχα. Τούτο είναι φανερό και από τους τίτλους και από την ίδια την μουσική. Αστρολογικά ο Πλούτωνας δεν κολλάει πουθενά, αν και η αστρολογία προσπάθησε αργότερα να τον ενσωματώσει στην θεωρία της. Ως εκ τούτου, ο Χολστ δεν θα ενδιαφερόταν να εντάξει τον Πλούτωνα στο έργο του, διότι δεν είχε αστρολογική σημασία. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος άλλωστε που δεν περιλαμβάνεται καθόλου... η Γη!

Πάντως δεν είναι άδικο που οι Πλανήτες είναι το πιο γνωστό έργο του Χολστ. Είναι σίγουρα το πιο ξεχωριστό, το πιο αντιπροσωπευτικό του στυλ του, με την μεγαλύτερη ισορροπία, τις περισσότερες μουσικές αντιθέσεις, ένα πολύ ισχυρό θέμα, ποικιλία μουσικών θεματικών στυλ (ειρωνεία, μυστήριο, γαλήνη, ταραχή, φόβος, οδύνη, θρίαμβος, υποψία, προσμονή, βιάση, ανακούφιση, οργή, πρωτογονισμός, λύτρωση). Γενικά, είναι το πιο ιδιαίτερο έργο του και έξω από τα συνηθισμένα της εποχής.

Να προσθέσω ότι ανάμεσα στα έργα του Χολστ υπάρχει ένα κομμάτι που θα κολλούσε άνετα στο τέλος των Πλανητών, για όποιον θέλει να φαντάζεται ότι οι Πλανήτες τελειώνουν με τον Πλούτωνα. Το κομμάτι αυτό λέγεται... Ωδή στον Θάνατο, τι άλλο;


----------

